

What if natural products came with a list of ingredients? - rmah
http://io9.com/what-if-natural-products-came-with-a-list-of-ingredient-1503320184

======
transfire
Don't go a get a false sense of security now. Your diet cola and microwave
pizza pocket still contain some nasty sh*t. Good food is good food and crappy
food is crappy food regardless of the "scary names" of their ingredients.

